# My Modest LED Light Collection (Pics)



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Here is a pic of my little LED light collection that I started since January 2006. They are ranked in terms of relative throw with the far left having the most throw. Coincidently, they are also ranked in terms of length too.....scary....  As well, they all have something in common.....they all take rechargeable batteries.... either RCR123's or 18650's. Free lumens.....sweeeet.


----------



## Dogliness (Apr 12, 2006)

That's quite a collection to have amassed within such a short time; actually, within any time. Every light is very well chosen.


----------



## carrot (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd agree with Dogliness. Looks like a very carefully chosen collection.

... or are you just hiding your cheapies?


----------



## SRacer2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice set!

Is that LaCie monitor in the background?


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice collection, youre a quicker learner then me about rechargable batteries.


----------



## Rob187 (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow. Good work. Where did you pick them up?


----------



## a99raptors (Apr 12, 2006)

Just curious. How did you convert the M6 into an LED? And how many 18650s did you have to use?


----------



## ScumNL (Apr 12, 2006)

nice collection :goodjob: :rock:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys! This collection was very carefully chosen.....thanks to everyone here at CPF.


SRacer2000: That's very observant! Yes...that is my Lacie monitor. My other sickness is in photography. It's funny how these sicknesses cost a lot of money...

a99raptors: regarding the M6....well it's really not much of a conversion at all. ARCmania custom makes these 5W LED tower modules. Literally, you just pop these towers in like you would with any lamp. Unlike the MN21 and MN20, these modules has a very wide and generous voltage range that allows me to use 6 x 3.7V RCR123's in the stock battery holder. The throw on this thing is phenominal....and the best I've seen on any LED and bests many incandescents out there. Not better than MN21 though...... but you can't have everything!

carrot: ok..ok....I admit it. I used to have two Amilite Neo T3's, but I gifted those to my brothers. And I used to have a super cheap 3W MDXL Chinese made light, but the stupid battery holder cause a short and fried everything....

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## SRacer2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, I think expensive hobbies run together. I'm into Photography, Computers in general, Home Studio Recording, Flashlights and Car Audio. Thankfully I have a credit card.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 12, 2006)

That is an awesome collection!


----------

